# Urdu: mutual



## panjabigator

<logo, aajkal urdu ke savaal kam dikhā'ii de rahe hai.n.  sochā ki mai.n xud kuchh pesh karō.n>

How would you say the word "mutual," as in "a mutual friend" or the saying "the feeling is mutual."  I'm thinking a "ham-" type word, but I can't think of anything.  Any ideas?

PG


----------



## arsham

just a suggestion, what about moteqaabel/mutiqaabil for mutual as in "the feeling is mutual", and moshtarek/mushtarik for mutual in "mutual friend"


----------



## Faylasoof

PG, 

We expres the idea of <mutual> / <mutuality> etc. in different way. Here are some:

Mutual = mushatarikah مشترکہ , baahamii ۔ باہمی , do _T_arafah دوطرفہ

Mutual / Bilateral Relations = باہمی تعلقات 

Mutualism = ham nasfii ہم نفسی , inHisaar-e-baahhamii انحصار باہمی

Mutual Action / Mutuality = baahamii 3amal باہمی عمل , 
mushtarikah 3amal مشترکہ عمل

Mutual friendship = mushtarikah doostii مشترکہ دوستی


----------



## arsham

in Persian, do-tarafe means bilateral! yek-tarafe unilateral


----------



## Faylasoof

It is the same in Urdu!


----------



## panjabigator

So how does <mushtarika eHsās> or <bāhamī eHsās> work for "mutual feeling?"


----------



## Faylasoof

I would use the latter. We certainly have a tendency to use this.


----------



## Illuminatus

In Hindi, we use _aapsee_

_Unho.n.ne aapsee sahmatee se yah nirNay liya._


----------



## panjabigator

Illuminatus said:


> In Hindi, we use _aapsee_
> 
> _Unho.n.ne aapsee sahmatee se yah nirNay liya._



Also Panjabi, I believe.


----------



## BP.

_aapsii/aapasii_, that's a fine word. Never knew in Hindi you could twist _aapas_ into it.

Pardon my ignorance, but does _nirNay_ mean decision? What we call _faySla_?


----------



## panjabigator

BelligerentPacifist said:


> _aapsii/aapasii_, that's a fine word. Never knew in Hindi you could twist _aapas_ into it.
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, but does _nirNay_ mean decision? What we call _faySla_?



Correct   Have you started learning Devanagari yet? निर्णय is the spelling.

Is آپسی that unheard of in Urdu?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Well, never heard aapsi / aapse in Urdu.....


----------



## bakshink

There are four words used in Hindi for Mutual.
Aapas ka or Aapsi from "aapas".
Paraspar ka or Paarasparik from Paraspar.
Sajha which actually means common.
Sahbhagi  which means equal participation.
Mutual and Paarasparik are used interchangeably. 
Mutual consent : आपसी सम्मति,पारस्परिक सम्मति Aapsi Sammati, Paarasparik Sammati.
Mutual interest:  आपसी लाभ, आपसी हित, परस्परिक हित,पारस्परिक लाभ Aapsi labh, Aapsi hit, Paarasparik labh, Paarasparik hit.
mutual fund: सहभागी कोष,साझाकोष, पारस्परिक निधि, Sehbhagi Kosh, Sajha Kosh, Paarsparik Nidhi. 

Even it's not uncommon to say Hum apne aapsi masle( mutual differences, aapsi matbhedh) khud suljha leinge.


----------



## bakshink

And Yes PG, in Punjabi You guessed right "Aapsi" is used and also paraspar   (for mutual and another word used in Punjabi you can guess now is Sanjha and one that you(ਆਪ੍ਸੀ, ਪਰਸਪਰ, ਸਾਂਝਾ, ਭਾਈਵਾਲੀ ) may be knowing but cannot think of is "Bhaeewali". Onhan ne karobaar wich bhaeewali pa layee ai. ​


----------



## panjabigator

I knew ਸਾਂਝ as being Panjabi but not Hindi.  Interesting.


----------



## bakshink

PG The word in Hindi is Sajha and Sanjha in Punjabi (Sanjha Chullah) "Community Kitchen" or Community Oven, literally, when people cook the meals together. Sanjh in Punjabi from Sanjha means to "join hands" but in Hindi Sanjh means evening.


----------



## BP.

Thanks for the 4 synonyms.

The one application of _saajhaa_ I know is _saajhe daarii_ = _sharaakat daarii/ ishtiraak_ = partnership. And in fact I remember hearing the saanjhaa in a Punjabi song, thanks for showing me its meaning.

Now the question: does this _saajhaa_ have anything to do with the verb _saajhnaa_ as in _jis ka kaam usii ko saajhe_. I guess not, but there's no harm in confirming.


----------



## bakshink

Dear BP Ji
"Jis ka kaam usi ko saaje- aur kare to Tthun Tthun Baje". The work suits in the hands of the one skilled to do it. If someone else does it, he's sure to mess it up. There's a very apt saying among the young adults in India which I can't put it here, so I am posting it in your private mail.
Here Saaje "J" is soft means "suits". Like it is used in the sentences "Ye kameez tum par bahut sajti hai". 
This sajna(which is different from Sajna- meaning Balma, Saajan, Lover/Husband) is the one which has Fabna(Fabti) and Janchna(Janchti) as synonyms.
This is closer in meaning to "Sajna" in Sajna-Sawanrna which means "to be decked up", like the bride does or when women dress up to go for attending a marriage etc. 
Saaje used in the idiom here may be spoken in Awadhi/Bhojpuri, I am not sure, only Fay can say( wow! it rhymes).


----------



## Faylasoof

BK,

I've answered you here.

FLS


----------



## Sheikh_14

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Well, never heard aapsi / aapse in Urdu.....



Playing the devils advocate I can indeed confirm that Aapsi is used for mutual in Urdu as in "Yeh Humare Aapsii baat haiN" a shorthand for Aapas kii baat in this case. Aapsii mazaak would be an inside joke. Now what I cannot testify is if this is an ethnic or nationwide trend but it definetely is understood by all creeds.

Btw in light of Arsham Agaa's observation are they the commonly used Persian equivalents or merely hazarded guesses? Either way there atleast worthy of being brought into discussion.


----------

